# Jeeps



## jeepmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

Are there any other Jeep fans here?

I have a '79 CJ 5 and a '05 Liberty CRD. Want a '07 4 door Wrangler next.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 2, 2007)

I like the Jeep Liberty series. The CRD has been discontinued, I think.. and it was never for sale here in California. I was bummed out about that because I liked them.


----------



## klogerg (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a '99 Jeep Cherokee Sport, and absolutely love it.  I was pretty dissapointed when they stopped making it.  I agree with you, love the new 4-door wranglers.


----------



## Babymedic (Jan 3, 2007)

i have a tracker, does that count


----------



## MMiz (Jan 3, 2007)

I drive a Jeep


----------



## bdunndchi (Jan 3, 2007)

My step-dad just bought an 07 Wrangler, and my wife drives a Grand Cherokee


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 3, 2007)

Babymedic said:


> i have a tracker, does that count



mybe or mybe not


----------



## joemt (Jan 4, 2007)

My Dad has a '76 Jeep that I've been begging him to let me have and refurb....I am also starting a job in February that rely's on Jeeps for it's mode of transportation... Last I knew we had a '76 Jeep there, and then a whole bunch of '92's.  Check out www.fantasticcaverns.com

Jo


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2007)

my worksite had 2 2003 Liberties and a 2004... they aren't designed for 24x7 use, 100% duty cycle... Espicially if you want to only change the oil every 3-4000 miles - gotta love cheap security companies.

Anyway... the one 2003 Libery topped out at 120,000 Miles, was on a second engine, and needed a new rear axle and/or differential when we ditched it last week.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 6, 2007)

How many times did they change the fluids? We have jeep libertys on a website I go to that have way more miles than that. But they do do maintance on them though.


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 6, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> Are there any other Jeep fans here?
> 
> I have a '79 CJ 5 and a '05 Liberty CRD. Want a '07 4 door Wrangler next.



We have an old 1995 Jeep Cherokee Sport (runs great/looks great) and a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee.  Jeep fan?????????? H :censored: LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAH!


----------



## macinfire (Jan 6, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> Are there any other Jeep fans here?
> 
> I have a '79 CJ 5 and a '05 Liberty CRD. Want a '07 4 door Wrangler next.




same same, I want one of those 4 doors........well, all 4 doors...:wacko:


----------



## possum (Jan 6, 2007)

yes a jeep cherokee


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> How many times did they change the fluids? We have jeep libertys on a website I go to that have way more miles than that. But they do do maintance on them though.


Our problem is that the vehicles were driven 24x7 around parking lots and around town... slow speed, lots of stop and go, and lots of speedbumps. I would think that the Oil should be changed more than every 4000 miles in that case. It also does a number on the suspension system, espicially when everyone hits speedbumps at 20+ MPH 

Jon


----------



## cmitchell93270 (Jan 7, 2007)

i have an old jeep grand wagoneer 4 door and 4x4 runs but am wait till i get outta boot camp and "A" school to work on it


----------



## CotWoman (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a black '99 cherokee sport with a 3 inch lift...


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 7, 2007)

umm, lets look here at the connection-- USMC (your boyfriend)
                                                      +EMS  (or fire or police)
                                                      = JEEP

Yep works out to me. :beerchug:


----------



## CotWoman (Jan 8, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> umm, lets look here at the connection-- USMC (your boyfriend)
> +EMS  (or fire or police)
> = JEEP
> 
> Yep works out to me. :beerchug:




LMFAO  - yep thats' it... HAHA

His other vehicle is a Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 - the thing is a tank - but I love it.

I love my jeep too, but it's been giving me problems lately....


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 8, 2007)

There are some great forms out there on the wb for jeep problems. 4wd Hardware has a forum and then there is www.webwheeling.com. The folks on webwheeling are great. Lots of advise on there.


----------



## CotWoman (Jan 8, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> There are some great forms out there on the wb for jeep problems. 4wd Hardware has a forum and then there is www.webwheeling.com. The folks on webwheeling are great. Lots of advise on there.



Awesome!!!!!! Thanks so much!!!!    I think it's my alternator giving problems.  I had the battery replaced this weekend, because everytime I run the heat the charge drops.  I thought it was the battery at first but I am still having a problem... so it's gotta be the alternator... 
What FUN!!!  :wacko:


----------

